# How exactly to unwrap



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2009)

HeyYall,

How exactly do you unwrap a mule? Or a donkey for that matter. The reason I aslk is because of the tail and forelock. They dont have the same mane and tail as a horse.

I want to shave her as she is starting to pull her hair out and its getting clumpy. At first I thought it was the horses or goats doing it but I have now seen her lol.

So I want to give her a bath and then start to shave her. Help with the forelock area and tail please!

If you could, would you post a picture?

Thanks so much.

Also I would be willing to pay someone to come here and do it and teach me!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I decided the best way to start to get all that long hair off was to cut it with scissors. That way when I give her a bath the dirt will be able to come off and she will dry faster.

Then I can use clippers to finish.

So far I am done with the scissor job. Gosh she looks so different! I like this sleek looking Molly!

Before:







Now:


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! what a difference, I bet she feels much better. I am tempted to shave mine this summer because they are only shed out fully for about a month, before the woolies start in again.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll probally shave the girls when it gets a little warmer. I like to body clipp them so that' Aura gets a nice Red Coat. and they are ready to go to shows.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 21, 2009)

Well things are going well.

I bathed her and dried her and that went fine. But the brand new animal clippers will not cut her hair.!?

I have a friend that knows someone with sheep clippers. We may try those.

Mollys fur is just so fine it will not cut with clippers.

Ian, what kind do you use on the donkeys?


----------



## minimule (Mar 23, 2009)

I either roach the mane completely off (looks nice and clean) or cut the mane all one length. I have left the mane alone and combed it over too. The tail I shave right off to the base like a horses tail. They don't leave the "v" like on horses.

I use the big shears, kind of like sheep shears, to do the first clip of the year.

This is Sunny showing you a trimmed mane. I don't have a good pic of a roached off mane though.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 23, 2009)

Holly, I think i have the Oster Professional Equine Finishing Clipper, i dont really think there made for body clipping, but i have body clipped two donkeys and a mini horse with them, and they held up really good....oh did i mention they are over 17 years old? yea, there really old. My next pair of clippers are going to be the Double K Clipper from Starlake.


----------

